# Caulking Gun Tubes ( empty )



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fairview said:


> Anyone know if caulking gun tubes only are available?


 Wow talk about a *Niche Market*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use a Pastry Bag.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Just found these today...

http://www.amazon.com/CRL-Plastic-S...sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=tuckpointing+caulk+tube


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! The Niche Market is alive.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is that even cheaper option: http://www.amazon.com/FILLABLE-CAULKING-TUBE-2-pack/dp/B000225P9C/ref=pd_sim_hi_1 must be more demand for them that we thought!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

You're not going to get mortar to run through one of those tubes, it's doesn't flow well enough. There are bulk style "caulk guns" that will pump mortar through but they're over $100, and work OK at best IMO. For small tuckpointing, a trowel & filler, or a grout bag, are going to be much more efficient approaches.......


----------

